
Show HN: Augmented Reality flight tracker - lesmond
https://planefinder.net/3D/#AR
======
lesmond
Hi there,

I am one of the creators of Plane Finder 3D.

Plane Finder 3D is the latest of our creations. We are a small team of 4 based
in the UK and created the first flight tracker for iOS back in 2009!

The new AR (ARKit) mode just looks so awesome! . We use our network of
thousands of ADS-B receivers around the world to feed this app it's data. You
can project the airspace onto a coffee table or anything flat actually (moving
car roofs are not recommended!).

All you do is then move your iPhone/iPad around and you can zoom around the
"sky" with your device! You can see more info at
[https://planefinder.net/3D/](https://planefinder.net/3D/)

Hope you like it!

